# Zero Turn Thoughts



## Slippin (May 13, 2007)

I am looking to get a new mower. Zero Turn to be exact. 

Here are my questions:

John Deere
Troy Built
Cub CAdet
Toro

------------------------

Kohler
Briggs and Straton
Kawasaki


----------



## 60Grit (May 13, 2007)

Exmark Lazer Z HP with a Kawasaki engine.
http://www.exmark.com/lazerzhp.htm

Whatever you get, make sure you get a Kawasaki engine. 

It is the most powerful, most dependable engine in the lawn maintenance industry.


----------



## The Terminator (May 13, 2007)

Deere uses Kawasaki engines.  I think that the main thing you want to check is homeowner type vs commercial type.  I buy the heavy stuff every time.  A lot of these machines come up on Craigslist.com at the farm and garden section.


----------



## msp (May 13, 2007)

Hustler Mini Fastrak

http://www.hustlerturfequipment.com/ProductPages/ProductPagesRes/MiniFasTrak/MFTPage/MFTpage.html


----------



## beeev (May 13, 2007)

i have had great success with grasshopper........kohler powered and kubota diesel


----------



## Todd E (May 13, 2007)

Thread needs to be in gear review. You will find many threads there about ZT mowers.


Are you looking at residential models or commercial ?
What amount of money to spend ?
How many acres are you cutting ?

To properly answer your questions, need those answers.

With the brands you listed, can't be for certain which way you are looking. IMHO, stay away from residential models. The only thing you are gaining is the zero turn. They basically have the same operations as a normal mower and will not stand up for the long haul. Shoot, Cub now makes a lawn tractor that is ZT.

For what you listed..............

Toro with a Kawi


----------



## Slippin (May 14, 2007)

I am looking for a residential mower.

Any thoughts on the kohelr motors.


----------



## Todd E (May 14, 2007)

I know more about the commercial mowers.

But for what you are looking at............

go to Lowes and get the larger JD ZT mower. It seems
to be better built than the other companies res ZT mowers.
It will still only be hydro driven, but the components and deck looks a bit better.


----------



## Slippin (May 14, 2007)

10-4
thanks guys


----------



## bukhuntr (May 14, 2007)

My brother in law just bought a Hustler with a 60" cut.  It has a Kawasaki engine and it appears to be built to last.  He is happy with it.


----------



## skeeterbit (May 15, 2007)

Well just to throw in my two cents I had done my research and looked into just about every zero turn mower when I finally decided to go with the toro only problem the 52 inch was running little over 8,000 without tax which was a little more then I wanted to spend but I had already decided thats what I was going to do but once I got to the dealer they had the deere and the dixie chopper the deere being more then Toro but the dixie chopper was about 6,800 so I drove it and bought it and I will tell you now it will run circles around that toro its that fast and the blade speed is 2300 rpm where on the toro and the deere its 1800 rpm! bottom line go with the dixie you wont be unhappy


----------



## SouthernAngler (May 15, 2007)

Slippin said:


> I am looking for a residential mower.
> 
> Any thoughts on the kohelr motors.



Kohler engines are  good engines for residential use (IMO better than Brigs by far)...I have a 19 h/p  and it's been really durable...but as stated above, you can't beat the Kawasaki motor overall....just my .02


----------



## jkade72 (May 15, 2007)

I have a 2004 cub tank, 25hp kawaski, 60" cut with 150hrs and still under warranty I will let go for $5500.00  This is a commercial mower and you may not want one this big, I just though I would offer. The only reason I am selling is because I am selling my house and need a tractor for the land we bought. I have said since day one after mowing with the zero turn I would never own another riding lawn mower. This one has been taken well care of and only been used by me. If interested email me at wfc2@tds.net.
Thanks, Kade


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 15, 2007)

I love the kabota it was the best. we kept up 29= acers with it and it was the best. John deere would be my second though X mark is good.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (May 16, 2007)

Bought a Toro z5000 50" deck and a 21 HP Kohler.  Love it.  $3,000.


----------



## Slippin (May 20, 2007)

I just the same one home and mowed the whole yard in a record time. I hope it last a good while. It mowed great and I love the choice. Thanks all


----------



## opie44 (May 30, 2007)

I worked at John Deere for 3 yrs as a master tech. I have worked on John Deere, Exmark, Walker, as well as many others.  In my opinion, John Deere does have the best commercial product. you will NEVER replace the spindles and the deck is 7 guage stamped steel deck that it built to take a blow. it's powered by a tough built KAW motor(kawasaki engines on JD and Exmark have the same HP, but JD has a bigger block). Exmark and toro are built by the same company(Exmark is considered the commercial division) and cheaper on price than JD.  Whatever you purchase, make sure it has either a Kawasaki or a Kohler engine.  Both are built in the USA and are durable.  Briggs just cant cut it anymore with the "intek" engine(have seen a lot of problems)....good Luck!


----------



## whitworth (Jun 1, 2007)

*Lordy. . .*

A fella looking for an expensive lawnmower in the middle of a drought.  
Let's see, you have a huge lawn, and a pond to water the lawn, so the grass grows good.


----------



## DoeMaster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Zero Turn Mower*

I've owned a eXmark zero turn for three years and love mine.


----------



## Slippin (Jun 1, 2007)

I have 15 acres, mow about 7,  and the grass grows fast. I have a creek on my property and it stays wet. I bought the Toro with th 21HP Kohler. Love it


----------



## Todd E (Jun 1, 2007)

Slippin,

Just to help you out if you need it. I have a Toro commercial ZRT. I use it to cut my yard, along with running a side lawn mtnc business. I originally bought a grinder to use to sharpen the blades. Evidently there is an art to it that I haven't mastered. I asked the shop what there price was to sharpen blades. I then found out the price for new blades(set of three) was not much more(like $6 total). For me time wise, it is easier just to get new blades, raise it up, and swap em' out vs trying to sharpen or get them sharpened. If your blades get dull, look into just getting a new set. I know you're well pleased with the mower and I hope the engine gives you good svc. Mine is a Kawi. Shouldn't be much diff than mine warranty wise and it is good IMHO.


----------



## Slippin (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks for the info. I bought a bulk pack of blades from the flea market. They are the same exact ones that you get from the store.


----------

